# Schweiß auf Kleidung mit phtoshop entfernen



## 4udesigns (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Auf einem Foto von mir ist mein Hemd unter den Achseln voll Schweiß.

Wie kann man das am besten mit Photoshop retuschieren?


----------



## janoc (21. Juli 2008)

Unter "Filter" - "Sonstige Filter" - "Waschmaschine" und dort dann "30" oder "60" Grad wählen ...

ne, im Ernst:
Je nachdem wie das Bild ausschaut, Einstellungsebenen mit Tonwertkorrekturen, Helligkeit/Kontrast, Farbkorrektur oder auch Gradationskurven die Schweißflecken an die Helligkeit/Farbe vom restlichen Hemd anpassen und die Einstellungsebenen mit Masken auf dei betreffenden Bereiche einschränken.

Notfalls auch mit dem Kopierstempel Bereiche klonen ...

schwer zu sagen; kannst das Bild vielleicht herzeigen?


----------

